# اريد طرق للحام المعادن بالقوس الكهربى



## almaawg (4 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اريد طرق للحام المعادن الحديدية والغير حديدية بالقوس الكهربى واتمنى ان تساعدونى وشكرا لكلك اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 مايو 2007)

حاضر حضورلك بس في كتاب من جزئين ايه رايك ابعتلك اسمه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 مايو 2007)

ادخل هذا الرابط وسوف تجد ما تريد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=418280#post418280


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 مايو 2007)

هذه المشاركه للمهندس YOSRI AZAB
علي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...280#post418280

http://rapidshare.com/files/29413807...t_I_OD1651.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/29414934..._II_OD1654.pdf


هذا للامانه العلميه 
ارجو ان تدخل الرابط احسن


----------



## almaawg (4 مايو 2007)

متشكر جدا لكل الى حاول يساعدنى متشكر جداااااااااااااااااا اخوكم اسامة عابدين


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------

